

Raspberry Pi Map - udp
http://rastrack.ryanteck.org.uk/

======
lucian1900
That map seems a tad too precise for comfort.

For example, I can see that Newcastle Uni ordered two.

------
joshu
Er, why do we care?

~~~
Fuzzwah
Because it is interesting to know that people from all over the world are
tinkering away on their raspi while I wait for mine to make the arduous
journey to Australia!

